# Preseason Ski/Snowboard Prep



## dlague (Oct 24, 2014)

I would be curious how many people do their own prep or just take the skis to the shop.  Last year a built a tuning station where I waxed and sharpened edges.  It seemed to have worked out pretty well.  I am about to get a base grind since I can not do that at home and repeat the same as last year.  What do you to get you ski/snowboards ready.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 24, 2014)

I take mine to the shop.  They have a 1 degree bevel on the edges, and I'm afraid I'd screw it up.  Not to mention that my skis usually take a few core shots during the season, so I get everything taken care of at once!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2014)

This year remove plastic wrapper and install bindings. Maybe a quick wax if I get bored.

If not a new ski I have them get a full tune, and then maintain he tune through the season.


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2014)

Usually drop at the shop early for a substantial tune.  I want to be that guy that takes care of his own skis but I don't have a good place at home for a setup.  Plus, I'm lazy.  I sometimes think about volunteering to work in a tuning shop for a short time to learn a few things but I don't know if they'd even consider that.  Plus lazy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2014)

......typically I just put my skis in the car and go.  I'll spend the first few days cursing how crappy my edges are and ski pretty poorly because of it.  Then I'll finally bring them in to get tuned some time after Thanksgiving.

I'm lazier than Edd.


----------



## Terry (Oct 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> ......typically I just put my skis in the car and go.  I'll spend the first few days cursing how crappy my edges are and ski pretty poorly because of it.  Then I'll finally bring them in to get tuned some time after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm lazier than Edd.


This is my basic routine also. The first few times I ski the conditions aren't that great so I wait on the tune for a while till the snow base gets better.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 25, 2014)

I get the SkiMD "Factory Fresh Finish" in the fall then beat the hell out of my skis during the season


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2014)

Although new, will do the normal...checking flatness, bevel and sharpness, but think I might just add a final blue wax layer, then next time strip it all and do the couple of softer wax layers previous to blue...
$.01...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2014)

I will probably do a couple of pairs tomorrow to be prepped and ready to go


----------



## Sky (Oct 31, 2014)

When it was more important to me...I went to SkiMd, then maintained them myself.  Definitely worth it at the time.  Had my alignment checked (it was off come to find out).  But now that I've dialed it back, I'll check them out myself...clean them off, edge and wax myself.  I've got the edge guides, roto brushes, etc.  I still follow most of SkiMd's recommendations (no iron)...except I do a hot scrape to start the season's tunes.  If there are any base issues....I'll break down and see Mike @ SkiMd.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 31, 2014)

I do a good base clean to remove all the old wax.  If I have any gouges or core shots I'll take it to the shop for welds, otherwise I do a few hot waxes to get the base ready and clean up the edges myself.  If my edges really need it, I'll have the shop sharpen them as well.  I can maintain them just fine but I don't trust myself to tune them beyond that.  I'll also remove the binding harware and clean up the inserts and bolts, sometimes replacing them.  Then I reapply some loctite and reinstall.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 31, 2014)

Building a new tuning bench today.  I was at the Grain Surfboard/PowderJet snowboard shop last week and they had a kick-ass bench design (so I'm copying it).  Then will probably spend the rest of the weekend doing some tuning.  I had done a lot at the end of last season. But between me, my wife, and my 3 nephews there's about 8 snowboards and 5 pairs of skis to deal with.

Also bringing a lot of gear to the ski swap next week.  Thinking it will sell better with a fresh tune.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 1, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> I get the SkiMD "Factory Fresh Finish" in the fall then beat the hell out of my skis during the season



;-);-).agree...skis are to be _used_..that SkiMD is nice...the box..

Cannonball, man that is a workout but serious $$$ saved..


----------

